# Hendey Lathe 12x30 - $4900 (Plainville, CA)



## MrWhoopee (Sep 30, 2018)

https://chico.craigslist.org/tls/d/hendey-lathe-12x30/6711451708.html


----------



## Ilyessa (Sep 30, 2018)

Nice looking lathe, well looked after and kept inside. Unlike some people in western Queensland.
https://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/tara/miscellaneous-goods/metal-lathe/1196438051


----------



## MrWhoopee (Sep 30, 2018)

Ilyessa said:


> Nice looking lathe, well looked after and kept inside. Unlike some people in western Queensland.
> https://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/tara/miscellaneous-goods/metal-lathe/1196438051



Looks like it's worth every penny.


----------



## Janderso (Sep 30, 2018)

That is a beautiful piece of machinery.
Good shape too.


----------

